# CMH Second Merit List Out



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

Meritlist

cmh's second merit list.
but its only the mbbs list...any idea where is the bds list?


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah where is the bds list???? does this mean dere were no drop outs from bds??


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

will there be a third list as well?? and what about wah medical college? anyone got news about their merit?


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed (Nov 9, 2011)

2nd list is out...2nd preffrence list is also out.......i secured my seat


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

*Please Tell Me How Many Marks Should Be Enough for the CMH Test and How Is the Test??*



Ayesha Ahmed said:


> 2nd list is out...2nd preffrence list is also out.......i secured my seat


 please tel me about the marks, minimum marks we need to get a seat and also plz tell ur scores of matric fsc ad the college entry test... i wat to know the minimum marks required to be secure the seat..


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

No proper merit 'list' this year ? :/


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

do not choose cmh...i denied to get admission in cmh after giving interview....the students and teachers there treat u like a dog if u r not the son of a colonel or army member...but if u belong to army family then u should go there....but if not then please do not join cmh...ur life will be ruined,,and u will suffer from inferiority complex...so plz


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

rockstar said:


> do not choose cmh...i denied to get admission in cmh after giving interview....the students and teachers there treat u like a dog if u r not the son of a colonel or army member...but if u belong to army family then u should go there....but if not then please do not join cmh...ur life will be ruined,,and u will suffer from inferiority complex...so plz


Who says that?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard MBBS classes in CMH start on the 19th of November. Has anyone heard differently?


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

where is the second merit list of cmh?????

- - - Updated - - -

at what percentage they are closing there merit for MBBS ??


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

Can anyone please post the link to CMH second merit list.. what is the last merit?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Amal said:


> Can anyone please post the link to CMH second merit list.. what is the last merit?


cmh didnt publish any lists yet. this post is from 2011.


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

no, i meant a list of this year.. they are already calling for interviews and stuff and how come there is no list... for the ones who are in waiting and the ones already selected.. :?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Amal said:


> no, i meant a list of this year.. they are already calling for interviews and stuff and how come there is no list... for the ones who are in waiting and the ones already selected.. :?


i went there last week..they said they'll publish the list soon after the start of classes..btw whats your cmh merit no?


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> I heard MBBS classes in CMH start on the 19th of November. Has anyone heard differently?


They changed the date. It's December 3rd now.


----------



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

where is the list published?????


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

can we apply in cmh now?because my aggregate is 83.4891% and i have heard that merit is going to be more than 84%.i thought i would get admission in some government college but now i am hopeless.now i want to apply in cmh.according to the ad given by them,they are again accepting applications till 20th november.but my question is that can those people also apply whom didnt give the test because it is not mentioned in their ad.
Cmh Lahore Medical College Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 14 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com


----------

